# Wireless card spamming the logs with various errors

## bernalex

```

Mar  3 23:07:49 hackintosh kernel: [301355.558858] ERROR @wl_cfg80211_get_station : Wrong Mac address

Mar  3 23:08:03 hackintosh kernel: [301369.825969] ERROR @wl_cfg80211_get_station : Wrong Mac address

Mar  3 23:08:16 hackintosh kernel: [301382.783300] ERROR @wl_cfg80211_get_station : Wrong Mac address

Mar  3 23:08:20 hackintosh kernel: [301386.561332] ERROR @wl_cfg80211_get_station : Wrong Mac address

Mar  3 23:08:32 hackintosh kernel: [301398.848579] ERROR @wl_cfg80211_get_station : Wrong Mac address

Mar  3 23:08:41 hackintosh kernel: [301408.191951] ERROR @wl_cfg80211_get_station : Wrong Mac address

Mar  3 23:08:50 hackintosh kernel: [301416.583716] ERROR @wl_cfg80211_get_station : Wrong Mac address

```

etc.

I also get these:

```

Mar  3 23:06:21 hackintosh kernel: [301268.377398] Hardware name: Apple Inc. MacBookPro11,1/Mac-189A3D4F975D5FFC, BIOS MBP111.88Z.0138.B03.1310291227 10/29/2013

Mar  3 23:06:21 hackintosh kernel: [301268.377399]  0000000000000009 ffff880264389b28 ffffffff8172de4f 0000000000000007

Mar  3 23:06:21 hackintosh kernel: [301268.377401]  0000000000000000 ffff880264389b68 ffffffff810458d7 0000000200000000

Mar  3 23:06:21 hackintosh kernel: [301268.377404]  ffff8802634a1800 ffff880265b14c00 0000000000000000 ffff880265b14d90

Mar  3 23:06:21 hackintosh kernel: [301268.377406] Call Trace:

Mar  3 23:06:21 hackintosh kernel: [301268.377411]  [<ffffffff8172de4f>] dump_stack+0x46/0x58

Mar  3 23:06:21 hackintosh kernel: [301268.377415]  [<ffffffff810458d7>] warn_slowpath_common+0x87/0xb0

Mar  3 23:06:21 hackintosh kernel: [301268.377417]  [<ffffffff81045915>] warn_slowpath_null+0x15/0x20

Mar  3 23:06:21 hackintosh kernel: [301268.377419]  [<ffffffff816ffde5>] cfg80211_connect+0x465/0x520

Mar  3 23:06:21 hackintosh kernel: [301268.377422]  [<ffffffff81718458>] cfg80211_mgd_wext_connect+0x128/0x190

Mar  3 23:06:21 hackintosh kernel: [301268.377424]  [<ffffffff81718814>] cfg80211_mgd_wext_siwessid+0xe4/0x190

Mar  3 23:06:21 hackintosh kernel: [301268.377427]  [<ffffffff8171c165>] ? ioctl_standard_iw_point+0x115/0x3e0

Mar  3 23:06:21 hackintosh kernel: [301268.377430]  [<ffffffff817157c5>] cfg80211_wext_siwessid+0x35/0x40

Mar  3 23:06:21 hackintosh kernel: [301268.377432]  [<ffffffff8171c1aa>] ioctl_standard_iw_point+0x15a/0x3e0

Mar  3 23:06:21 hackintosh kernel: [301268.377435]  [<ffffffff81715790>] ? cfg80211_wext_giwessid+0x50/0x50

Mar  3 23:06:21 hackintosh kernel: [301268.377437]  [<ffffffff8171c5c2>] ioctl_standard_call+0xb2/0xd0

Mar  3 23:06:21 hackintosh kernel: [301268.377439]  [<ffffffff8171d120>] ? iw_handler_get_private+0x60/0x60

Mar  3 23:06:21 hackintosh kernel: [301268.377441]  [<ffffffff8171c510>] ? call_commit_handler+0x30/0x30

Mar  3 23:06:21 hackintosh kernel: [301268.377443]  [<ffffffff8171bafe>] wireless_process_ioctl+0x16e/0x1b0

Mar  3 23:06:21 hackintosh kernel: [301268.377445]  [<ffffffff8171c6df>] wext_handle_ioctl+0x6f/0xc0

Mar  3 23:06:21 hackintosh kernel: [301268.377449]  [<ffffffff815d0f29>] dev_ioctl+0xc9/0x590

Mar  3 23:06:21 hackintosh kernel: [301268.377452]  [<ffffffff81118d3f>] ? tlb_finish_mmu+0xf/0x40

Mar  3 23:06:21 hackintosh kernel: [301268.377455]  [<ffffffff815a38ba>] sock_ioctl+0xea/0x2a0

Mar  3 23:06:21 hackintosh kernel: [301268.377458]  [<ffffffff811563ee>] do_vfs_ioctl+0x7e/0x500

Mar  3 23:06:21 hackintosh kernel: [301268.377461]  [<ffffffff8129884f>] ? file_has_perm+0x8f/0xa0

Mar  3 23:06:21 hackintosh kernel: [301268.377464]  [<ffffffff81121b6f>] ? do_munmap+0x30f/0x3b0

Mar  3 23:06:21 hackintosh kernel: [301268.377467]  [<ffffffff81156901>] SyS_ioctl+0x91/0xb0

Mar  3 23:06:21 hackintosh kernel: [301268.377469]  [<ffffffff81121c64>] ? vm_munmap+0x54/0x70

Mar  3 23:06:21 hackintosh kernel: [301268.377472]  [<ffffffff8173d322>] system_call_fastpath+0x16/0x1b

Mar  3 23:06:21 hackintosh kernel: [301268.377474] ---[ end trace d21a0cffe2e78622 ]---

Mar  3 23:06:22 hackintosh kernel: [301268.486600] cfg80211: Calling CRDA for country: NO

Mar  3 23:06:22 hackintosh kernel: [301268.487918] cfg80211: Regulatory domain changed to country: NO

Mar  3 23:06:22 hackintosh kernel: [301268.487920] cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp)

```

Anyone know whats up?

----------

## khayyam

 *bernalex wrote:*   

> Anyone know whats up?

 

bernalex ... no :) ... but I'd hazard a guess that its due to WEXT, specifically the CFG80211_WEXT compatibility layer. Unfortunately if you disable it (legacy) apps that use WEXT (iwconfig, iwlist, wicd, and others) will nolonger work, but it is somewhat flaky IMO, and if not absolutely needed should be disabled, CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT=n.

Assuming your using wpa_supplicant you would then need to have wpa_supplicant use 'nl80211' natively (which is a good idea regardless of disabling CFG80211_WEXT).

/etc/conf.d/net

```
wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dnl80211"
```

As I said, its a guess on my part, but I had issues with iwlwifi when helping a friend some months back and disabling CFG80211_WEXT resolved the issue.

HTH & best ... khay

----------

